# Cartier Tank Solo Large - my third watch



## siddr90 (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi all, 

Just wanted to share my first impressions of the Cartier Tank Solo Large stainless steel version. 

Would appreciate your thoughts and comments too! 

My partner bought me this watch for my 30th birthday. She & I had been discussing which watch I'd buy next and I had mentioned it would be the Tank or the Reverso. 

Tank is a special watch for me as my dad used to wear it too. And I think it also complements my current watch collection of Nomos Ahoi Neomatik Atlantic and Tudor BB 36 Blue. 

Since this Tank is the quartz version, there are very few mentions of it on forums and hope me sharing this helps other prospective buyers. 

Quick review: 


Body and dial: Classic Cartier. Timeless looks with beautiful finishing. Case is highly polished and reflects just the right amount of light in daily use. White dial and black numerals are complemented nicely with the blue sword hands.

Box and packaging: Watch came with the standard red Cartier box. I'm a fan of simple packaging and found that Nomos' approach to be ideal for me. Cartier box is not too large either which makes it easy to store and also doesn't weight much. 

Movement: Quartz movement. Ideally would've liked a mechanical movement but I've come to appreciate the ease of using a quartz movement. 

Leather strap: Calf leather is nice and soft to the skin. In a couple days it has also adapted to my wrist making it very comfortable to wear. Although I'm not a fan of the clasp, probably because it doesn't fit so well on my thin wrists. Also I would prefer an alligator leather on this watch with classic pin-buckle setting. 

Warranty: 8-year warranty is quite rare in the industry and even with the quartz movement its still a plus to have. Hope other brands are able to match Cartier on this soon. 

Overall I'm thrilled to have received this watch as a gift and look forward to using it regularly. 

Please do share your thoughts on the watch and also on the fit and finish. 

Cheers, 
Sidd


----------



## siddr90 (Oct 8, 2019)

Apologies for the rotated images, I'll correct them shortly.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

That’s one fine looking watch. Congratulations.


----------



## jt67 (Aug 26, 2007)

The finish looks to be very high quality, as one would expect. You mention the clasp - is it deployant? Can you possibly add another pic?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## siddr90 (Oct 8, 2019)

Here is an image of the clasp.


----------



## jt67 (Aug 26, 2007)

Again it looks very well made, but, yes I can see that potentially causing discomfort.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## siddr90 (Oct 8, 2019)

jt67 said:


> Again it looks very well made, but, yes I can see that potentially causing discomfort.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes absolutely, its really well made and feels solid. I'm hoping to get comfortable wearing it but will also keep a look out for more classic buckles.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

That is a great looking Tank Solo and it looks good on your wrist. Thanks for providing a quick review of your Cartier. Enjoy your new third watch to your collection.


----------



## siddr90 (Oct 8, 2019)

NC_Hager626 said:


> That is a great looking Tank Solo and it looks good on your wrist. Thanks for providing a quick review of your Cartier. Enjoy your new third watch to your collection.


Thanks. I like the large size model, though it is slightly larger than the Louis Cartier models.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I received my first Cartier--same model--two days ago (the innards of my box is a white satin). An elegant piece that my wrist is not worthy of, but I will wear it anyway. It fits my 7" wrist just fine. A NOTE to anyone considering one: the height measurement listed, 34.8mm, INCLUDES the lugs.

I got the quartz version for two reasons: 1. Its two hands and no date window gives the watch a much more elegant affect; 2. I want to wear this dress watch in peace; not fussing and fuming about the accuracy and stability of the automatic movement. I've got more than enough watches to do that with.

heb


----------



## siddr90 (Oct 8, 2019)

heb said:


> I received my first Cartier--same model--two days ago (the innards of my box is a white satin). An elegant piece that my wrist is not worthy of, but I will wear it anyway. It fits my 7" wrist just fine. A NOTE to anyone considering one: the height measurement listed, 34.8mm, INCLUDES the lugs.
> 
> I got the quartz version for two reasons: 1. Its two hands and no date window gives the watch a much more elegant affect; 2. I want to wear this dress watch in peace; not fussing and fuming about the accuracy and stability of the automatic movement. I've got more than enough watches to do that with.
> 
> heb


Yes good shout on the height measurement. I was glad that it is 34.8mm lug-to-lug as it keeps the size down. The large size is a good fit for wrists between 6" - 7.5" in my view. I did try the small version as well but it seemed to small for the standards today, even if you compare it with other 36-38mm round watches.

Loving the quartz version on this watch as you said. While I enjoy the mechanical movement on my Nomos. Though I may want a manual wind Tank sometime in the future!


----------



## lgbalfa (May 24, 2008)

Congratulations.

Beautiful watch.

I hope to get one eventually with the stainless steel band.


----------



## FrederikD (Oct 4, 2019)

Hello,

That is a really nice watch and quick review. I am also aiming for the same model for my next watch. I own a Speedmaster, and a gold Omega, so I think the Cartier makes perfect sense. How do find the weight? Not to light? Did you buy new or used?

I am considering this to mark the birth of my daughter 

Thank you,
Frederik



siddr90 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to share my first impressions of the Cartier Tank Solo Large stainless steel version.
> 
> ...


----------



## siddr90 (Oct 8, 2019)

That's such a lovely milestone to celebrate! 

Makes perfect sense to your watch collection in my view. I got it new from an AD, who also offered me a slight discount.

The watch is light but still feels good on the wrist with its nicely polished surfaces. It will be quite a bit lighter than your speedmaster for sure.

Good luck!



FrederikD said:


> Hello,
> 
> That is a really nice watch and quick review. I am also aiming for the same model for my next watch. I own a Speedmaster, and a gold Omega, so I think the Cartier makes perfect sense. How do find the weight? Not to light? Did you buy new or used?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations, looks great


----------



## indyscout (Jun 20, 2016)

Congrats! That watch looks great on you. Very classy and timeless piece.


----------



## Watchme7 (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks for posting photos and your review. The first watch I recall my father wearing was a Cartier Tank. It seems such an overlooked watch


----------



## FrederikD (Oct 4, 2019)

Thank you! I read your post again and saw your images. I will pick one up next time I am in Paris. 

I think it's a very overlooked watch. 

How do you generally find the quality of the watch? On par with Nomos? They also make great pieces. I like their Club line.


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Awesome watch , and quartz watches with no ticking hands is awesome!

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------

